# Sick Since Nationals



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I know Lynn said she was sick after Nationals and unfortunately I got sick too. I went to the doctor today and he diagnosed sinusitis and bronchitis, maybe a touch of pneumonia. I've been so miserable! I still get dizzy and headachy from my concussion, and this definitely does not help. 

I suspect that whomever gave this to everyone may have not been showing symptoms yet or just starting to, or was hotel personnel, because I sure didn't see anyone that looked sick in our group. At any rate, I hope everyone who has gotten ill has gone to the doctor, because apparently this is a bacterial illness.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- I'm so sorry that you got the "bug" too as you already had enough on your plate and I know that this isn't helping. I can't imagine how you must feel every time you cough with the neck and head injury that you already had. 

I know that Pam also got sick and Edie mentioned that others had too.

Sending prayers that you and all the rest are feeling better soon.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh **** both of you have enough to deal with without being handed a nasty germ. I am so sorry. Please get well really soon...with all my heartfelt prayers.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that you're not feeling well, Jackie (and Lynn, too!!!). I heard that a bunch of people were sick. The girls and I are okay so far.... and I hope that nothing develops. Please take care of yourselves!!!

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no. Not you too, Jackie. Somebody was certainly spreading the wealth. :angry: This is just what you didn't need after your accident. Hoping that you and Lynn make a good recovery. Please take care of yourselves and don't push yourselves to do anything. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Join the club. Sinusitis and bronchitis. Feel like crud. Maybe we got Legionaires Disease, LOL. Sure are a bunch of us sick!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Jackie, I'm so sorry you're sick on top of everything else you're dealing with! Prayers for you that you'll soon be feeling better.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh no!! It sounds like multiple people have been sick since Nationals. You poor thing!! Well I hope you feel better soon. Get plenty of rest.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

All of us who got the bug can commiserate with each other! My poor hubby is now feeling rather icky too, but he usually fights off stuff pretty well. If he's not better in a few days I'm going to make him go to the doctor's, which he usually refuses to do for anything. At least I should be on the mend by the time he hits the worst of it so I can wait on him like he has been waiting on me. He's been so amazing through everything. 

One example of my DH being amazing-- I left my outfit for the final dinner party on my bed at home instead of packing it. Short term memory is still a bit of a problem for me, so I wasn't too surprised when I realized what I'd done. However, the day before while I had been socializing with other Maltese mommies he had wandered around the hotel and saw there were clothes in the gift shop, so he took me downstairs and bought me a very nice dress and necklace to wear for dinner. I'm definitely keeping him!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no  Lynn, Jackie, and Pam?!?! I hope you all rest up and feel better swiftly :grouphug:

Pam, you still have your sense of humor even while sick! LOL... Maybe it's a case of maltese-onaire's disease  

Jackie, your DH is certainly a keeper!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Jackie i'm so sorry to hear that you too are sick, that's definitely what you don't need with what you've been dealing with since your concussion. It sounds like quite a few of you got sick while at Nationals. I know Theresa and Tom (Reese and Kelly's breeder) also got sick since coming back from Nationals. I hope that you all recover quickly. :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm sorry. Feel better soon and take care of yourself :grouphug:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh, Jackie! I'm so sorry you're sick  You deserve picture perfect health! I will keep you in my prayers. Along with all the other ill Malt mommies and daddies. 

Hugs,


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no, not you too!!

I can't believe how many people are sick. I am hoping I'm safe because of incubation time but I am wondering how everybody was exposed. 

Sure hope everybody feels better soon!


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

socalyte said:


> One example of my DH being amazing-- I left my outfit for the final dinner party on my bed at home instead of packing it. Short term memory is still a bit of a problem for me, so I wasn't too surprised when I realized what I'd done. However, the day before while I had been socializing with other Maltese mommies he had wandered around the hotel and saw there were clothes in the gift shop, so he took me downstairs and bought me a very nice dress and necklace to wear for dinner. I'm definitely keeping him!


Your husband ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

socalyte said:


> All of us who got the bug can commiserate with each other! My poor hubby is now feeling rather icky too, but he usually fights off stuff pretty well. If he's not better in a few days I'm going to make him go to the doctor's, which he usually refuses to do for anything. At least I should be on the mend by the time he hits the worst of it so I can wait on him like he has been waiting on me. He's been so amazing through everything.
> 
> One example of my DH being amazing-- I left my outfit for the final dinner party on my bed at home instead of packing it. Short term memory is still a bit of a problem for me, so I wasn't too surprised when I realized what I'd done. However, the day before while I had been socializing with other Maltese mommies he had wandered around the hotel and saw there were clothes in the gift shop, so he took me downstairs and bought me a very nice dress and necklace to wear for dinner. I'm definitely keeping him!


Jackie - can I "borrow" your husband?  I need a new outfit and some jewelry. :chili: He certainly is a keeper and he must be so thankful that you're okay that he's showering you with pressies too


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> oh no, not you too!!
> 
> I can't believe how many people are sick. I am hoping I'm safe because of incubation time but I am wondering how everybody was exposed.
> 
> Sure hope everybody feels better soon!


I was wondering, too, Stacy... and hoping we're safe, too.

Feel better everyone!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie, I think your guy realizes what a true treasure he has in you. You are both blessed! Are you both thinking of HH this year? :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hope you and everyone else feels better soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hope that EVERYONE gets better soon!!! What a wonderful husband!!! Yes, I'd definitely keep him!!!


----------



## shirlin (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi everyone, my husband and I got ill when we got home too. James first with cold and sinus , then I got the flu and pneumonia. I am really ill but hubby better. Thank God, we didnt both get pneumonia. I think the hotel should know we got ill to save others hopefully from getting so sick. Shirley


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hope you feel better, Jackie..I'm so glad you got to go to Nationals...I hate being sick-ugh!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, I didn't realize that there were many people who got sick!! It sounds just awlful! I hope everyone feels better quickly.


....all of a sudden I don't feel too bad having missed the show!:w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Wow, I didn't realize that there were many people who got sick!! It sounds just awlful! I hope everyone feels better quickly.
> 
> 
> ....all of a sudden I don't feel too bad having missed the show!:w00t:


:HistericalSmiley:
Reminds me of the summer we had to cancel our Ireland trip and it poured, poured rain the entire time we might have been there!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow, hope you all feel better soon. Glad we did not stay at the hotel.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yup, been sick as a dog all week. Went to the doctor this morning, as I have to leave for San Fran on Sunday morning :blink:

Like Judy Crowe said, "This little bug could take down a nation".

There were a lot of people gathered in one area, so could have came from anywhere. Not much you can do about it. If it were food poisoning, from the Hotel, then I would certainly complain.

Myself, I blame PETA ~ LOL


----------



## shirlin (Jan 13, 2009)

So far it seems only spoiled maltese members and rescue members have become sick. Has any AMA members or other quests at the specialty gotten sick? Shirley


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh NO I can't believe so many have gotten sick.

I have shown no signs yet and I hope I don't or else we'll have to find someone else to do the IV for mom.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Many of the AMA members are sick and counting the SM members, it up to 36 that we know of. 
I am very ill too, as is Judy, Joanie and many more.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, ladies, I am so sorry so many of you are sick! Does this need to be reported to the health dept or to the hotel because so many are sick?

Get well, all of you!!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Jackie (JMM) and Joanie ( chadwicks mom) are sick too....what the heck happened out there? And all the fevers were so high..some I heard had to go to the ER. I hope you all feel better soon!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

My goodness, I almost didn't start this thread because I thought there were only a couple of us sick and I didn't want to seem whiney! Now I'm glad I did! Amazing that so many of us got the bug. 

Since I didn't really come in direct contact with anyone from the AMA, I'm guessing it had to be someone (or several someones) at the hotel. Fortunately the antibiotics are starting to work, so I'm hopeful I'll be feeling a lot better through the weekend. Hope everyone else is on the mend soon!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It sounds like all the people I know who go to Egypt & do the boat trip on the Nile---always, w/out exception come home sick---they have finally isolated it to the towels---YEP true. The boat drags the towels in the Nile to "wash" them, thereby contaminating them. Crazy world we live in folks!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

socalyte said:


> My goodness, I almost didn't start this thread because I thought there were only a couple of us sick and I didn't want to seem whiney! Now I'm glad I did! Amazing that so many of us got the bug.
> 
> Since I didn't really come in direct contact with anyone from the AMA, I'm guessing it had to be someone (or several someones) at the hotel. Fortunately the antibiotics are starting to work, so I'm hopeful I'll be feeling a lot better through the weekend. Hope everyone else is on the mend soon!


If it's bacterial, it might or might not have been spread person-to-person. It could have been bacteria in the air conditioning system or in an indoor fountain or even the water that was available in the lobby. Who knows? Did anyone tell the hotel management that so many people are sick? It's just scary that so many people are sick and so seriously ill too. I hope that everyone feels better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow... I'm seeing so so many became ill!!

I'm curious as to what you all had in common as opposed to others that went who didn't get sick... was it that you all stayed at same hotel?


Hope you all recoup quickly!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I would get in touch with the hotel or maybe even CDC. Don't want others sick after you!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Dusty's breeder was out there too, and when I 'talked' to her today she was still feeling puny ( as my country grandma used to say ). Y'all must have all come in contact with patient zero at one of the events. Sounds BAAAAADD!


----------

